# WANTED: broken rods



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I built my first fly rod years ago and am now looking at playing around with decorative wraps as well as repairs. This all sparked when I had an eyelet come loose and had to repair it. I am starting my kids (8,6, & 3) building there own ice rods.

Anyways I live in davis county and work in weber county, and wouldnt mind picking up a couple rods to play around with. Beggers cant be choosers, I'll take any style.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If yer in Evanston, stop by, I have a couple hundred broken rods and or blanks.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Was just there last weekend. Camping in the Uintas ended putting a chain saw in my foot and had to visit the hospital you guys have. Nice people.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You made the Hooterville Hospital! Yikes! If I whack myself with a chainsaw I go to Ogden or Salt Lake to get fixed up.................just kiddin', they are good people. :lol:


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not gay but you have some good looking rods :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manzquad said:


> I'm not gay but you have some good looking rods :shock:


 :shock:

thanks, I've been doing it a long time


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy mackerel Goob, those are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Holy mackerel Goob, those are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


yeah, yeah, thanks, Ive had some of these "lessons in patience" on the forum before:









Most were wrapped back in 15-5 B.I. (before the internet). You know, back in the day when I had 2 jobs, a house full a kids, a garden, 2 broken-down cars, got drunk 3 times a week, slept 8 hours per week not per night, and still had a lot of spare time to hunt, fish, and build fishing rods.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow those are some cool looking rods Goob. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to hijac the post manzquad.

If you need any help with rod building just ask, I would be glad to try and give you a hand.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

not a prob, keep the pics coming


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, don't tempt me!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

More! More! More! That is some great work there Goob!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I noticed the tiger eye on the tip. I'm practicing the tiger eye wrap with 3 diffenernt base colors right now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> More! More! More! That is some great work there Goob!


One more.

Back when we could use gaffs at the Gorge:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

More! MOre! MORe! MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> More! MOre! MORe! MORE!!!!!!!


Now I know what a stripper feels like!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If I had any singles right now, I'd be stuffing them in your winding press!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If I had any singles right now, I'd be stuffing them in your winding press!


 :shock:

Cool, a customer that pays cash!!!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I might have to make a special trip to pick-up all of these good looking 'broken' rods


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

:shock: Tha Gorge wrapped on a rod!?!? I must bow in your greatness, Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah.......well......thanks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice goob. Gotta love the shamrock and fish one. Too cool...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Seriously Goober! Those look awesome! How much would a guy have to pay you to build him a custom rod like that?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think Goob ought to give one of those fancy smancy rods to every member of the forum that has over 1000 posts for the priveledge of bein a mod.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I know this is probably beyond repair or just not worth it. Just thought I'd through this in. This is from a W.W. Grigg Co. 3 pieceGX904-5 GX GAPHITE Fly rod that got busted over a year ago. It was kind of my favorite. What do your think? The busted part is the 3 rd section at the end where it fits into the second section. Just thought I'd give it a shot. 
[attachment=0:z9cv99kb]flyrod 1.jpg[/attachment:z9cv99kb]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I think Goob ought to give one of those fancy smancy rods to every member of the forum that has over 1000 posts for the priveledge of bein a mod.


 :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Well I know this is probably beyond repair or just not worth it. Just thought I'd through this in. This is from a W.W. Grigg Co. 3 pieceGX904-5 GX GAPHITE Fly rod that got busted over a year ago. It was kind of my favorite. What do your think? The busted part is the 3 rd section at the end where it fits into the second section. Just thought I'd give it a shot.
> [attachment=0:2fjgslz0]flyrod 1.jpg[/attachment:2fjgslz0]


Usually a break in that location can be repaired by gluing a fiberglas plug in the break and then wrapping over it with small thread followed by a coat of rod finish.

Do you have the part that broke off?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Seriously Goober! Those look awesome! How much would a guy have to pay you to build him a custom rod like that?


The waiting list is very long.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

> *wyogoob wrote*
> Usually a break in that location can be repaired by gluing a fiberglas plug in the break and then wrapping over it with small thread followed by a coat of rod finish.
> 
> Do you have the part that broke off?
> So I'm in my late 50s. Life's not the party I hoped for...but hell, while I'm here I might as well dance.


 I kind of misrepresented the damage in the pic. I found the other piece and realized the last section was broken in 2,(window from truck cab acme down on it) thus 2 ragged ends to put together. If I was to try to find a dowel of the right diameter to put in both ends of the break, do I try to trim the ragged part square or just fit the 2 pieces together and wrap. If I had to cut, I don't know what I would use for graphite, etc. Also how far is best for the dowel to fit into each end?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> > *wyogoob wrote*
> > Usually a break in that location can be repaired by gluing a fiberglas plug in the break and then wrapping over it with small thread followed by a coat of rod finish.
> >
> > Do you have the part that broke off?
> ...


I use an old piece of solid fiberglas rod 2" to 4" long, dependant on how much is splintered, as an internal splice. (I save as much of the splintered ends I can.) Usually I turn an 8" piece of solid fiberglas in my lathe or a drill until it's tapers fit in the broken sections snugly.

Find something that you can push thru the broken rod, like a .22 gun cleaning rod. Mark the center of the repair splice piece. Put 2-part expoxy glue in both broken sections with a Q-tip. Push the repair slice in to the center mark with the gun-cleaning rod. Wipe the glue from the repair area and then wrap the repair section tightly with some thread or string. Clean the glue that squeezes out from thread wrapping. Put glue on the top of the splice and slide it onto the top section. Line up the break, splinters of quides, whichever may be the case. Wrap tightly with thread or string and then wipe clean. Let the glue setup for about 24 hours.

When the glue is dry, remove all the temporary tightening thread. File away and sand smooth any excess glue. Wrap the repair area with size A, white nylon, regular not N.C.P, rod-wrapping thread. Cover with 2 light coats of epoxy rod finish. Let the first coat dry before applying the final coat.

There you go. Takes about 3 days. Chances that the repair will work: 51%.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a better pic, such as it is since I ain't a photo guy. 51%????? Where's your data to support this. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the help bud!!! 3 days? Maybe 2 weeks for me. Why not give it a shot? Thanks again.  Any suggestion where to find "solid fiberglass rod 2" to 4" long" ?

[attachment=0:20m4srty]P1010871.JPG[/attachment:20m4srty]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky, you're in luck, the break is close to the guide. Just take the guide off and move it so the guide wrap covers the break.

Now it will take 4 days, but the success ratio of the repair will jump to 52%.  

I have solid fiberglas rod pieces.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

manzquad,
Are you still looking for a rod to work on??? I have enough info. from WY to do it myself but if you want to work on mine, give me a holler!!  
P.S. thanks again wyogoob.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd be happy to take look at it. Sent pm


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine don't compare to Wyogoob's, but I'll play.

This was my first solo rod: Handle is Jatoba with maple inserts. It is an ice rod.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are something to be proud of. Nice handle!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's a few more. I need to take better pictures.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Those are something to be proud of. Nice handle!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I enjoy making the wood handles. It doubles the time that it takes to build a rod, but they have a nice custom look when they are done.

The format for pictures on the site, in combination with my photography skills, makes things kinda hard to see. But, like I said, I appreciate the kind words anyhow. 

I wish I had some better pics of the downrigger rods. I'll see if I can get some and post them up later.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice stuff.

I recommend starting a new thread. This one is about "broken rods". 

I can bore ya to tears talkin' about custom downrigger rods.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I can bore ya to tears talkin' about custom downrigger rods.


Given the state of my affliction, I sincerely doubt it. Or, at the very least, we'll both be crying.


----------

